

Cryptographers break MD5 hash, show false predictions as demonstration - hhm
http://www.win.tue.nl/hashclash/Nostradamus/

======
downer
This is much better than the Reddit headline for the same thing.

~~~
run4yourlives
Yeah, but it's too bad the article is still too wacky to decipher.

~~~
aston
The lesson is simple, though: Don't trust an MD5 of any computer program. Oh,
and PDF and Postscript files are programs, too.

~~~
hhm
I think the lesson is simpler: you can't trust MD5 on data. And programs are
stored as data, so you can't trust them either.

But the point is that you can't trust anything that you normally wouldn't
consider to be programs either, like images and text files.

